
Hallucinogen Therapy Is Coming - prostoalex
http://nautil.us/issue/40/learning/hallucinogen-therapy-is-coming
======
visarga
Everyone needs to deal with stress, trauma, fear and depression at some point
in life. We accumulate stress and then we need to regain our balance. As a
consequence we turn to drugs, alcohol, dangerous sports or other coping
mechanism. If we could recover balance with a less harmful method, it would be
amazing. It pertains to the quality of life and the human condition. Drug
abuse is just a symptom of this inner struggle. We can't cure drug addiction
until the inner struggle is pacified.

